# My Frog Rack--6x 10 Gal for Ranitomeya (22P)



## DCgecko (Dec 18, 2011)

**** click img to view in correct dimension ****




































Tank1









Inca x Fireball









Cheers









Chiquita Linda 









Tank2









melanodonta x pauciflora









Janet Sue









Tank3









olens x (Fireball x compacta)









Dying Sarah Head









Tank4









Andyann









Shamrock









pauciflora x kautskyi









Tank5









Royal Burgundy x Fireball









Tank6









June Night









Thanks for looking!!!


----------



## miko12 (Mar 25, 2011)

Looking awesome and simple


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Nice tanks and layout... very uniform and clean.


----------



## kthehun89 (Jul 23, 2009)

AWESOME! Any frogs in 'em?


----------



## enfinite5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Beautiful tanks! great work


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

Your vivs are looking great. I'm going heavy on the verts next month. Your thumbs will enjoy the brooms.


----------



## Armson (Sep 8, 2008)

Jung, those tanks are fantastic! 

How did you do the backgrounds? 
And where did you get those killer broms? 




-B


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

Nice. 

I see you dont have a misting system. Are you going to beable to keep the brooms full of water with out one everyday? That's if you are planning on the frogs taking care of the tads. Or add vertical films cans for disposition of tads.

I personally would add more leaf litter also. I believe this adds to micro fauna when you add them to the ecosystem.


----------



## DCgecko (Dec 18, 2011)

miko12 said:


> Looking awesome and simple


thanks! but not so simple... I will wait until the plants grow in and see how it goes



eos said:


> Nice tanks and layout... very uniform and clean.


Thanks for pointing it out! Uniformity! I meant it!! 



kthehun89 said:


> AWESOME! Any frogs in 'em?


two tanks for banded imitator from Mr. Tan
the rest for UE CV fants and Imi varadero 



enfinite5 said:


> Beautiful tanks! great work


thank you! I spent three solid months on them 



B-NICE said:


> Your vivs are looking great. I'm going heavy on the verts next month. Your thumbs will enjoy the brooms.


thanks bro, keep us posted on your verts



Armson said:


> Jung, those tanks are fantastic!
> 
> How did you do the backgrounds?
> And where did you get those killer broms?
> ...


Bryon, thanks for the springs and ffs. my frogs love them!!
I followed sport_doc's instruction on this board and did the background with GS, silicon, and mixture of coconut husks, fibers, moss....etc.
I bought the broms from Michaelsbromeliads.com. Let me know if you want to order from him, I may add some and we can share the shipping!




frogmanroth said:


> Nice.
> 
> I see you dont have a misting system. Are you going to beable to keep the brooms full of water with out one everyday? That's if you are planning on the frogs taking care of the tads. Or add vertical films cans for disposition of tads.
> 
> I personally would add more leaf litter also. I believe this adds to micro fauna when you add them to the ecosystem.


no money for a misting system yet.. and I actually like to keep myself spraying them at least twice a day..so I can keep checking the condition of the frogs and plants


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Really nice Jung, great broms. I love Sarah Head but man are they touchy, I only have 1 doing well in a viv...maybe too much humidity? Good luck with your Fants, you will love them.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Very nicely done


----------



## DCgecko (Dec 18, 2011)

markpulawski said:


> Really nice Jung, great broms. I love Sarah Head but man are they touchy, I only have 1 doing well in a viv...maybe too much humidity? Good luck with your Fants, you will love them.


Thanks Mark! I have no idea what's wrong with my Sarah Head. All my other broms survived except this one. Even at the beginning, when I first put it in, and when the humidity was low, it could not make it... 
The problem is my banded imitator love it! They spend their night in the waning leaves... Their heart will break when the brom dies...

BTW. Congrats on the new CV froglet!!



stemcellular said:


> Very nicely done


Thanks man, I have lots lots to learn from you guys!


----------



## DCgecko (Dec 18, 2011)

Neo. Cheers is flowering... little bit too much post hoc edition on the pictures, but whatever...


----------



## cschub13 (Apr 27, 2011)

Stunning tanks and stunning photos! Truly jealous!


----------



## addam4208283 (Feb 19, 2004)

the tanks look great. also thanks for posting up where you got the broms. i need to get a couple for some tanks i set up. 

keep us posted with pics and how the frogs do. 
ADAM


----------



## paulmont1719 (Sep 18, 2009)

WOW! nice tanks


----------



## drewloff (Sep 3, 2012)

Again, very nicely executed. Are you using cfl's? I'm considering the same track lighting for my verts.

-Andrew


----------



## gardennub (Dec 10, 2011)

I love your brom choices. Nice looking tanks.


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

Nice tanks, what kind of rack is that?


----------



## Yuley (Feb 14, 2013)

Bit old now. But I actually love the tillandsias. Are they attached to the suction cups somehow?


----------



## Adam R (Jun 26, 2013)

how do you get all that color out of your broms? looks as if your useing cfl's, so are you fitting them with colormax bulbs? or are all these tanks newly established?


----------

